# Canon EF 24-85 oder Sigma 24-135



## slownick (27. Dezember 2003)

Hey leute ich stehe vor der schwerwiegenden Entscheidung entweder das Canon EF 24-85/3.5-4.5 für 370 Euro zu kaufen oder  eben das Sigma 24-135/2.8-4.5.

Das Canon hat nen guten Ultraschallmotor, wiegt nur 370g und hate gute Schärfenwerte, allerdings nicht so eine gute Blende und ein geringeres Tele.

Das Sigma hat ein bessres Tele und Blende, alelrdings vermutlich nicht so eine leiden Motor, was allerding für mich recht unwichtig ist, schärfe keine Ahnung, Gewicht ca. 585g.

Also wer kann mir mehr über das Sigma sagen oder einenen Vergleichstest aus eienr seriösen unabhjängigen Fachzeitschrift?

Grüße

Nico


----------



## Vitalis (28. Dezember 2003)

Das Sigma-Objektiv scheint recht neu zu sein, oder? In der ColorFoto wurde es anscheinend noch nicht getestet. Das Canon EF wurde dort aber für sehr gut befunden.  

In welcher Größe brauchst Du denn Deine Fotos?


----------



## slownick (28. Dezember 2003)

yup ist wohl recht neu und ich habe gehört es soll im "FotoMagazin" Dezember 2003 (also aktuelle ASusgabe, oder doch schon die alte, weiß nicht, wann sie erscheint) mit "sehr gut" bewertet worden sein.


----------

